# WoW und SLI/Crossfire



## Draguswarlock (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wollte gern wissen wie wow so mit sli/cf skaliert. Leider find ich keinen benchmark im web der mit aktuellen Grakas gemacht ist!

Würde mir gern ne neue/zusätzliche Graka reinsetzen
hab imo GTS 640 OC 630/1600/2100 aber komischerweise ruckt sie bei raids schonmal rum
spiele mit 1440x900 8xAA 16xAF

für eure antworten jetzt schon danke


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

Crossfire/SlI ist find ich für wow völlig unnötig.Solch hohe auflösungen bei raids?Schick mal deine andere Hardware Komponenten.Kannst die laggs auch leicht reduzieren indem du die grafikeinstellungen einfach ein stück runtersetzt.


----------



## Draguswarlock (11. Januar 2008)

der Rest der Hardware:

4GB RAM @1066MHz Q6600@3,4GHz

Warum? find die Auflösung nicht mal so groß.
Würde ja gern noch höhere fahren nur brints mir nix wenns dann nimmer spielbar ist.

Deswegen nochmal: Was bringt mir SLI/CR so in der praxis bei WoW.
bzw. vlt hat jemand ein ähnliches system am laufen und kann da nen vergleich treffen.


----------



## Razok (11. Januar 2008)

Nur mal so btw. wie kann es sein das du mit dem System laggs hast ?! O_o


----------



## Draguswarlock (11. Januar 2008)

Razok schrieb:


> Nur mal so btw. wie kann es sein das du mit dem System laggs hast ?! O_o



Eben das frag ich mich ja. So Solo bin ich immer mit gut 60-100fps unterwegs.....aber sobald ich in nem 25er raid unterwegs bin geh ich auf bis zu 17 fps runter -.-!
An treibern kanns nicht liegen hab ich schon verschiedene probiert!
pls help


----------



## Eona (11. Januar 2008)

Draguswarlock schrieb:


> Eben das frag ich mich ja. So Solo bin ich immer mit gut 60-100fps unterwegs.....aber sobald ich in nem 25er raid unterwegs bin geh ich auf bis zu 17 fps runter -.-!
> An treibern kanns nicht liegen hab ich schon verschiedene probiert!
> pls help



Ist auf jedenfall die Grafikarte^^ Habe 2x HD3850 crossfire 1280x1024 und keine ProblemexD

Mein Sys steht in der sig


----------



## Draguswarlock (12. Januar 2008)

Eona schrieb:


> Ist auf jedenfall die Grafikarte^^ Habe 2x HD3850 crossfire 1280x1024 und keine ProblemexD
> 
> Mein Sys steht in der sig



Und wie in etwas skaliert die 2. karte bei dir? Sprich um etwa wieviel prozent?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Januar 2008)

ich dachte WoW unterstützt nur einen Prozessorkern als auch nur eine Graka, aber gut, das nur btw...

ich hab n bissi schlechteres System (AMD 6000+, 4GB, 2x8800GT SLI) und ich habe nie lags.

Die Auflösung habe ich auf 1280x1024, alles auf max.

beim Solo-Spiel bis zu 150 BPS, in Raids bzw. Alterac immer noch ca. 60

Das alles mit Anwendungen die im Hintergrund laufen, z.B. Gamecam, iTunes, etc...


EDIT: Ich hab mal eine Graka herausgenommen und noch immer gleichviel FPS...

hast du evtl. irgendwelche Sachen im Hintergrunf laufen??


----------



## 90780 (13. Januar 2008)

Benutzt du Vista oder XP ?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2008)

XP.

Wenn es dich interessiert weg. Ram ich hab die 64Bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draguswarlock (15. Januar 2008)

ich benutz vista und auch 64 bit wegen ram.

Ähm wow unterstützt seit 2.3 auch mehrkernprozessoren.....und das wirklich sehr merklich.

Ich denke mal das WoW mit AFR mode beim SLI/CF sehr gut skalieren dürfte.

Werd wahrscheinlich die GTS rausschmeisen und 2x X3870 reinsetzen.


----------



## ExoHunter (20. Januar 2008)

Völlig unnötig, für WoW so viel Geld auszugeben.

Habe momentan einen Q6600 auf 3,0Ghz, eine Geforce 8800GTX und 2GB-DDR2-RAM eingebaut und spiele mit höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen @ 1680x1050 mit 100-120fps im Sologang und 60-70fps beim raiden (heute z.b. bei Gruul beobachtet).


----------



## eMJay (21. Januar 2008)

Draguswarlock schrieb:


> Ähm wow unterstützt seit 2.3 auch mehrkernprozessoren.....und das wirklich sehr merklich.


Also ich merke nichts von... aufm laptop und desktop nicht die laufen immer nur mit einem?


----------



## Draguswarlock (18. Februar 2008)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> Also ich merke nichts von... aufm laptop und desktop nicht die laufen immer nur mit einem?



Also bei mir sind eigtl beide Kerne bei wow so immer zwischen 60 und 70% ausgelastet.
So beim normalen zocken merk ichs auch nicht obs nun 100 oder 110 fps sind. Im Raid hingegen merk ich es sehr deutlich.


----------



## Skoo (18. Februar 2008)

Zitat Patchnotes: "Mit dem neuesten Patch von 'World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade' werden jetzt auch die heute weit verbreiteten Mehrkernprozessoren, wie die Generation der Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo-Prozessoren, unterstützt. Dieser verbesserte Patch verteilt nun die Auslastung über beide Prozessorkerne, was zu höheren Bildwiederholraten führt."

SLI/Crossfire werden selbst net direkt unterstützt, aber man könnte es ja mal mit .exe-renaming probieren.


----------



## Topsecret (18. Februar 2008)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> Also ich merke nichts von... aufm laptop und desktop nicht die laufen immer nur mit einem?



Kann es sein dass du den Dualcore-Optimizer von AMD benutzt ???
Wenn ja deinstallier den mal und starte dann mal WoW.
Der Dualcore Optimizer weisst nämlich jedem laufenden Programm einen Core zu, weshalb dein WoW auch nur mit einem Core laufen dürfte.
AMD brachte dieses Tool raus, weil es enorme Probleme zwischen Dualcore CPU's und diversen Spielen, z.B. UT99, UT2004 und sämtliche Spiele die mit der Unrealengine erstellt wurden, gab.
Bei den Intel Prozessoren waren die Probleme nicht vorhanden.

Gruss


----------



## Crazyschami (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe 2 x HD 3870X2  bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme solo habe ich so 180-190 FPS in raid kann es bis 80 FPS fallen 
Habe alles auf max. Man sollte auch mit einer Hd 3870 oder 8800GT gut Spielen können


----------



## Mondryx (10. Dezember 2008)

Forenarchäologe bei der Arbeit?


----------



## Wagga (10. Dezember 2008)

SLI/CF bringt generell nur 130-150%,wenns hochkommt aktuell.
Kann aber wenn an den Treibern optimiert wird auch schnell auf 170-180 gar 190% hochgehen, das ist aber aktuell Wunschgedanken.
Aktuell bedeutet 200 % Kosten I=200 Leistung.
Eher 200% Kosten=130% Leistung.
Nun muss man für sich entscheiden ob dieses P/LV für einen gut ist oder nicht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Distructor (19. Januar 2009)

für alle als info hier sli/crossfire wird nicht von wow-wotk unterstützt^^. sprich multi-gpu bringt nichts.
gibts auch im offiziellen wow forum nachzulesen. und die grafikengie von wotk ist nicht neu sondern immernoch die gleiche wie in classic, wurde für wotk nur bissl optimiert........


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Völlig unnötig, für WoW so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Habe momentan einen Q6600 auf 3,0Ghz, eine Geforce 8800GTX und 2GB-DDR2-RAM eingebaut und spiele mit höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen @ 1680x1050 mit 100-120fps im Sologang und 60-70fps beim raiden (heute z.b. bei Gruul beobachtet).


Bei Gruul zu 3.? =)

BTT: Wasn das für ne GraKa? Ist die in nem Laptop drinne?


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

lol mein lieblingsthread für heute .. 2 mal schon wieder ausgegraben worden .. warum auch immer und wie auch immer sowas passiert .. ?!

und dann wagga der einfach antwortet - nix peilt - und vermutlch auch nur die hälfte gelesen hat *lol*

zu genial xD


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

lol der war unter den neusten Beiträgen...ich lese die Freds immer aber ich schau ned aufs Datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

dir sei ja verziehen - vor dir hat ihn ja .. in unterlagen krempel .. Distructor ausgepackt!


----------



## Distructor (19. Januar 2009)

hm 10.12.2008 is das alt? naja hab auf den opost meines vorredners nur geantwortet^^...........


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

naja, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Thread ca. 1 Jahr alt ist und das Problem wohl schon lange aus der Welt sein dürfte habt Ihr natürlich alle recht.


----------

